# Low Carb Dogma Disected



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Low carb diet enthusiasts claim their diet is supreme to other methods. They claim their diet offers a metabolic advantage-”metabolic advantages that will allow overweight individuals to eat as many or more calories as they were eating before starting the diet yet still lose pounds and inches” (Atkins, 1992). In addition, advocates claim overproduction of [...]

*Read More...*


----------

